# No visa since employment offer on 09.08.2011



## nayandave (Oct 21, 2011)

I am from India.

I 've sent acceptance of appointment offer to my employer on 09.08.2011 and after lot of follow up my employer has informed me that they have applied for my visa on 06.10.2011 and that it would take 7-10 working days to get the visa.

I am still waiting for visa and now started doubting whether employer is shaky on my appointment.

Please guide me does it really take to so long to issue visa? Can anybody predict date when should I get visa?


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Nope*



nayandave said:


> I am from India.
> 
> I 've sent acceptance of appointment offer to my employer on 09.08.2011 and after lot of follow up my employer has informed me that they have applied for my visa on 06.10.2011 and that it would take 7-10 working days to get the visa.
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone can see into that particular crystal ball mate. Where I work, one of my peers had his visa and residency in four days, mine took nearly two months.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

yes it takes some time.... 
Big companies....HR generally works on processing visa once in 3 months... 
they go in bulk... u r not the only one in the queue...
government sometimes takes longer depending on budget approval and police clearance ...

i think wait till 3rd week of November...


----------



## nayandave (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to mention what I wanted to know about is expected date of entry visa. Not the work permit.




nm62 said:


> yes it takes some time....
> Big companies....HR generally works on processing visa once in 3 months...
> they go in bulk... u r not the only one in the queue...
> government sometimes takes longer depending on budget approval and police clearance ...
> ...


----------



## nayandave (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to mention what I wanted to know about is expected date of entry visa. Not the work permit.






wazza2222 said:


> I dont think anyone can see into that particular crystal ball mate. Where I work, one of my peers had his visa and residency in four days, mine took nearly two months.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Oh*



nayandave said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention what I wanted to know about is expected date of entry visa. Not the work permit.


Can't help you there buddy, I come from New Zealand which is a 'preferred' nation. I just walked in and they stamped my visa, gave me 50000 Dirhams and a new car and said "take your pick of villas, its our shout"

(joking)


----------



## nayandave (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks to you guys.

Finally I got visa on 01.11.2011.

But I am told that my assignment will be at Ras Al-Khaimah.

I hope Expat Forum can help there.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

nayandave said:


> Thanks to you guys.
> 
> Finally I got visa on 01.11.2011.
> 
> ...



Ras Al Khaimah is a developing emirate...
You will not find many places to visit...
It is an upcoming emirate...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you dont mind roughing it, outdoors, coffee in the evenings at whole in the wall places, and mixing with non western folks, you can enjoy Ras al Khaima. If you need bars, westerners and partying, you might be a bit lonely out there. If you are not being paid well though, you will not have many opportunties to see a whoel lot and may find yourself in a situation that you may not wish to be. ?? Do you have many details about your position? Odd that you didnt know where you were going to work, prior to getting your visa. Usually one has these things in their contract so they know EXACTLY what they are getting and dont show up to a labour camp in the middle of no where, working 12 hours a day, with two hour bus trips back and forth to work, seven days a week, with a maybe day off once every few weeks....


----------



## nayandave (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for advice.

What I didnot know was only the place of work which I assumed it to be Dubai as my offer letter was sent to their office and visa formalities were done from their Dubai office.

My position there is Project Manager Fabrication Division and company is going to provide transport and Bachelor's accomodation for now. Salary!! I believe if I incurr the same expenses as some of my indian friends their are spending per month I will be able to survive comfortably for a non drinker like me.

I have plan to shift my family after six months.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have plan to shift my family after six months.[/QUOTE]


That is fine for now but where will you keep your family
? Dubai or Ras Al Khaimah?

Does your kids go to school???

Indian schools in ras al khaimah... non many good choices... 
Admissions in dubai schools impossible  
I mean expensive schools are always welcoming anyone...


----------



## nayandave (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes my kid goes to school.

I need advice from you seniors on where to live,

I would prefer living in the area where more Indians live.

Well but I do not mind mixing with expat of any origin for friendship and good relations


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ras Al Khaimah schools Will be of help hopefully, but it is a bit dated. Most the expats on this site live in dubai or abu dhabi so might not find a great deal of personal recommendations for indian schools in those areas. 

RAK is a bit different then the other emirates. The local population makes up more then 50% of the population. There appears to be a large omani, iranian, and other gcc natives that live in the area. The language you will hear most often will be arabic. If you are on a good package and can get your own transportation and live where you choose, then I would strongly suggest to choose sharjah or ajman if you are wishing to have a larger indian population around. Depending on where you work, the drive would be only 20 to 40 minutes. There are still pockets of indians though in the area and you will get a better feel once there. I only have arabic/local friends who live in RAK so may only be taken to the more arabic places and there are more indian enclaves that I am not aware of.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

UAE is full of south Asian nationals Indians and Pakistani's and others....

May be what you meant is Temple and other usual things are only located in Bur Dubai... One of the most expensive area (oldest area) in Dubai... Full of traffic, rush but life is on full swing.... i live in this area...

It all depends on your budget... 
i think a good studio flat is between the range of dh 30000 (without balcony) and dh 35000 (with balcony)... dh 40000 (with lots of facilities plus electricity/ water).

:confused2: Family with kids do not prefer balcony but then where do they hang clothes after :washing: 

i am more concern as UAE Indian schools are over booked for 2012 admissions...
Waiting list for 2013 has started...


----------



## suhaz (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi nayandave,

Hope you have already moved in.
I need to know a couple of things from you.

1.How does the whole visa processing stuff happens?
2.Will the visa be printed or glued to our passport before we live? If so, how to do that and who does that?
3. Do we need to attest our certificates?


----------



## nayandave (Oct 21, 2011)

Well Suhas u ve not mentioned whether u ve got appointment or not.

But to reply ur Qs

1 ur employer in UAE applies for ur employment visa upon ur acceptance of offer.
U need to send scanned soft copies of ur acceptance of offer, first and last page of ur passport, white back ground colour photo and most essential both sides of ur duly attested educational degree or diploma or whatever.

2 the UAE govt first issues entry permit to ur employer who in turn sends u scanned soft copy of the same. U ve to print several copies one of which u ve to give to ur ticket booking agent. After booking ur air ticket u ve to inform details of ur booking like PNR name of air line date and time of dep and arr with which ur employer will confirm to airline which is called OK to board and the same info is also submitted to UAE visa control authority who will issue u original work permit on production of hard copy print of the same.

3 attestation by Home deptt GoI and UAE Embassy is essential before proceeding for visa. I got it done for Rs 7000 from Ahmedabad. If you are in Delhi or Mumbai it may be cheaper.

Well I hope I ve been able to satisfy ur queries.



suhaz said:


> Hi nayandave,
> 
> Hope you have already moved in.
> I need to know a couple of things from you.
> ...


----------



## suhaz (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Nayandave,

I received my Letter of Appointment on Tuesday and they asked for scanned copies of passport and photo. (No degree certificates)
I got one more mail from them few hours ago which said the same things that you have said earlier. Thanks mate 

They said the visa will be stamped on arrival.

And for getting residence permit, they asked me to take a medical test on arrival.

I am in a dilemma now as I m not sure whether I can rent a house before getting residence permit? The company pays for 7 days of stay on arrival. Within that time frame I have to get a place to stay..



nayandave said:


> Well Suhas u ve not mentioned whether u ve got appointment or not.
> 
> But to reply ur Qs
> 
> ...


----------

